# Government Schools Turn Young People into Socialists



## American_Jihad (Aug 16, 2012)

*Government Schools Turn Young People into Socialists*

August 15, 2012 
by Gary DeMar 


Public schools are the breeding ground for socialism. Adolf Hitler understood the need for government controlled education. Kids have been so brainwashed by government educators that they believe that Nazism is an ideology of the political right. In fact, its a leftist ideology: National Socialism.

On May 1, 1937, Hitler declared, This new Reich will give its youth to no one, but will itself take youth and give to youth its own education and its own upbringing.[1]

---


When we sent our children to non-government schools, my wife and I worked and went without so we could afford it. We drove our cars for nearly ten years. I finally gave up my 1987 Honda Accord after 267,000 miles. Sacrifice was a regular vocabulary word in our house.

Spending someone elses money is always more profitable than spending your own. Public schools, by their very existence, will assure future generations that socialism will prevail in America.


Read more: Government Schools Turn Young People into Socialists : Political Outcast


----------



## blimpo (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry to dispute you....

Schools are filed with today's students who are self-centered, materialistic, show little empathy for others, and are not concerned about their futures.

From a life of personal observations, I don't think this kind of mindset fosters socialism......

This Gary DeMar is a whack-job...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 16, 2012)

What a strange, untruthful article written by a strange author posted by a strange member of USMB.


----------



## DGS49 (Aug 16, 2012)

It is perfectly natural for the young and naive to embrace socialism, and it is probably a good thing when schools encourage sharing as opposed to selfishness.

It is only when we have to fend for ourselves, and see others sucking at the various government and charitable teats, that we come to understand that "...to each according to his need..." is a rather vacuous and destructive policy.  Those who fail to learn it become, of course, Democrats.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 16, 2012)

Democrats and Republicans and 90% of Americans are social democrats.

We believe in public tax-supported VA, school districts, sanitation and clean water, fire and police and emergency systems, and hundreds of other public entities.

To pretend somehow all of that is socialism is simply ludicrous.


----------



## antagon (Aug 16, 2012)

It's what public schools _*don't*_ turn kids into that's the problem.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 16, 2012)

blimpo said:


> Sorry to dispute you....
> 
> Schools are filed with today's students who are self-centered, materialistic, show little empathy for others, and are not concerned about their futures.


And that is supposed to be evidence of the success of gubmint schools in what way?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 16, 2012)

The public school system produced the work and file of the 20th Century, the one America dominated.  The problem is not the system, the problem is the parents, who simply don't care.

However, Oddball, if you have a solution, go for it.



Oddball said:


> blimpo said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to dispute you....
> ...


----------



## chanel (Aug 16, 2012)

Public school teacher here. Nearly half our staff is Republican and I would say that teenagers are more libertarian by nature than anything. But statistically, young people will vote the same as their parents.

Schools are a microcosm of the community. Liberal towns will have liberal schools and vice versa. Perhaps this thread belongs in the conspiracy forum.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The public school system produced the work and file of the 20th Century, the one America dominated.  The problem is not the system, the problem is the parents, who simply don't care.
> 
> However, Oddball, if you have a solution, go for it.
> 
> ...


Right...Typical leftist response....Blame the customers.

There are plenty of solutions floated to improve gubmint schools (vouchers, privatization, etcetera) but leftloon control freaks and teacher's unions don't want to give up on the monopoly.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 16, 2012)

What 'leftist' response?  You are one of the most ignorant of board members, and you prove it often.  

So, you offer vouchers and privatization without any evidence, without any support, simply talking out of your ass, as usual.

Your nattering gets old, son.





Oddball said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The public school system produced the work and file of the 20th Century, the one America dominated.  The problem is not the system, the problem is the parents, who simply don't care.
> ...


----------



## Oddball (Aug 16, 2012)

Speaking of having no solutions...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 16, 2012)

That's your answer: "I am, too?"


----------



## Ariux (Aug 16, 2012)

chanel said:


> Public school teacher here. Nearly half our staff is Republican and I would say that teenagers are more libertarian by nature than anything. But statistically, young people will vote the same as their parents.
> 
> Schools are a microcosm of the community. Liberal towns will have liberal schools and vice versa. Perhaps this thread belongs in the conspiracy forum.



Government Schools are not a microcosm of the community.  Government Schools are a leftward drag on a community.  Every generation of student tends to be more Liberal than the generation before.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 16, 2012)

Ariux, our own Neaderthal redux knuckledragger, chimes in.



Ariux said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Public school teacher here. Nearly half our staff is Republican and I would say that teenagers are more libertarian by nature than anything. But statistically, young people will vote the same as their parents.
> ...


----------



## Ariux (Aug 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ariux, our own Neaderthal redux knuckledragger, chimes in.



.... with his consistently lucid observations.  

We Neanderthals have bigger brains than you devolved homo pseudo-sapiens.


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 16, 2012)

education provides facts.

facts have a liberal bias


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 16, 2012)

You are as lucid in your own way as was your mentor, Hitler.



Ariux said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux, our own Neaderthal redux knuckledragger, chimes in.
> ...


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> education provides facts.
> 
> facts has a liberal bias



 facts

liberals

- 2.5 standard deviations on a good day


----------



## Truthmatters (Aug 16, 2012)

why do you pretend court documented evidence is meaningless?


Why do you pretend education is evil because it doesnt back you fucked up world view?


----------



## antagon (Aug 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> The public school system produced the work and file of the 20th Century, the one America dominated.  The problem is not the system, the problem is the parents, who simply don't care.



I think that school districts need to start adapting aspects of parenting to patch up this tired public education excuse.


----------



## regent (Aug 16, 2012)

Lordy lordy turning our kids into socialists what are we to do? By the way what is socialism? can anyone define it so we can see exactly what the schools are teaching our kids. If we don't know what it is how can we protect our children? 

                                                 What is socialism?


----------



## antagon (Aug 16, 2012)

regent said:


> Lordy lordy turning our kids into socialists what are we to do? By the way what is socialism? can anyone define it so we can see exactly what the schools are teaching our kids. If we don't know what it is how can we protect our children?
> 
> What is socialism?



They mean that kids nowadays are stylish, charming and good at holding their liquor.

...or is that socialites?


----------



## chanel (Aug 16, 2012)

The irony of this thread is that  in socialist countries, they do not treat all students as equals. Students are segregated according to interests and abilities. We actually need to consider that model.


----------



## Ariux (Aug 16, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Why do you pretend education is evil because it doesnt back you fucked up world view?



TM, you do know I regard Liberals as worthless animals?  Why?  Because they have shit for brains and they don't have souls.  Why do you insist on keeping government in control of public education instead of the parents?  Because you're full of shit and you hate facts which would be unleashed of the government lost control.  You, TM, are a Liberal.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 16, 2012)

chanel said:


> The irony of this thread is that  in socialist countries, they do not treat all students as equals. Students are segregated according to interests and abilities. We actually need to consider that model.



Heterogeneous Grouping


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 16, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> What a strange, untruthful article written by a strange author posted by a strange member of USMB.



Everybody's strange but you, typical PLWL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## blimpo (Aug 17, 2012)

Oddball said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The public school system produced the work and file of the 20th Century, the one America dominated.  The problem is not the system, the problem is the parents, who simply don't care.
> ...




Customers?

The comparison has gotten old.

Stores have the right to throw out troublemakers and thieves...


----------



## blimpo (Aug 17, 2012)

chanel said:


> The irony of this thread is that  in socialist countries, they do not treat all students as equals. Students are segregated according to interests and abilities. We actually need to consider that model.




Very true...


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 17, 2012)

Ariux said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ariux, our own Neaderthal redux knuckledragger, chimes in.
> ...





Stop pretending you are anything more than an insect, loser.


----------



## antagon (Aug 17, 2012)

chanel said:


> The irony of this thread is that  in socialist countries, they do not treat all students as equals. Students are segregated according to interests and abilities. We actually need to consider that model.



I disagree with this approach. 

It is about mission statement: this approach is less effective as a tool to prep young men and women for life in a developed economy, even if it preps creative thinkers' creativity.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 17, 2012)

not all schools and workers are unionized~duh!
The states have control over what is taught.
The feds are not in every school making them socialists.
You will have more socialists coming from religious denominations than non secular schools.
Case in point, Seventh Day Adventist, Mormons, Amish. These societies they have created are socialistc/communistic in nature.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 17, 2012)

A right of center American christian who despises the far right Tea Party unAmericanism you espose.



American_Jihad said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > What a strange, untruthful article written by a strange author posted by a strange member of USMB.
> ...


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 17, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> A right of center American *christian who despises *the far right Tea Party unAmericanism you espose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Christian who despises? Nuff said...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 18, 2012)

Enuff said Jihad you despise America, clearly.


----------



## NoNukes (Aug 18, 2012)

American_Jihad said:


> *Government Schools Turn Young People into Socialists*
> 
> August 15, 2012
> by Gary DeMar
> ...



Those who embrace Nazism today are on the right. This is what is important.


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 18, 2012)

chanel said:


> The irony of this thread is that  in socialist countries, they do not treat all students as equals. Students are segregated according to interests and abilities. We actually need to consider that model.




I foresee law suits out the kazoo if that would happen. Parents would scream that their kid was being discriminated against and not included.You know yourself the LRE has brought special ed students into the regular classes when in some cases they have no business being there. The parents more often than not get what they want and to hell with everyone else.

One of my Downs students mom wants her child in regular ed classes as much as possible to have role models and someone to emulate. Just wait until the regular ed kids start talking about booze and sex. I was happy about this though because the parent is a fvcking bitch and the less I have to deal with the kid the less I have to deal with the 
nasty bitch.



at one time we had college prep, general and vocational tracks. 

Nowadays everyone is going to college.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 18, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > The irony of this thread is that  in socialist countries, they do not treat all students as equals. Students are segregated according to interests and abilities. We actually need to consider that model.
> ...



everybody? Even high school dropouts?


----------



## squeeze berry (Aug 18, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



what a stupid friggin post


----------



## chanel (Aug 18, 2012)

Our district still has tracking. In fact we have about eight different levels. But what is ridiculous is that they all have the same curriculum with the same texts. Teachers are supposed to "modify" a 12th grade book to a 3rd grade level. Virtually impossible but no one will ever admit it. Whenever we  get the lecture about raising  test scores I'm the first to express my amazement on how many actually passed.  Lol


----------



## blimpo (Aug 20, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...




Sadly, yes- up until the day they drop out...maybe that's part of why they quit. Why take courses to prepare you for something you don't want to do.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 21, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> Enuff said Jihad you despise America, clearly.



Listen up bakedturkey, Ya left out two words, radical left.

Enuff said Jihad you despise radical left America, clearly.

There ya go...


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 21, 2012)

NoNukes said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Government Schools Turn Young People into Socialists*
> ...



STUPID


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 21, 2012)

To you, radical left America begins just left of Sarah Palin.

You left that out.

You are not mainstream and you dislike mainstream American values.



American_Jihad said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Enuff said Jihad you despise America, clearly.
> ...


----------



## blimpo (Aug 24, 2012)

After thinking about it I agree.

Lots of socialism in the school I was in.

The only reason many kids came to school was to socialize..


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 21, 2013)

*Total Destruction of the U.S.: An Interview with Larry Grathwohl *​
2/20/13
By Daren Jonescu


If your church's new pastor had a long and well-known history of atheism, contradicting church doctrine, or fire-bombing churches, would you trust him to serve the church community in good faith, and to do everything in his power to uphold the church's principles and practices?  More to the point, would you continue to attend that church, and to take your children there?

If people dedicated to the complete destruction of the United States as a constitutional republic became power-players in the public school establishment, would you expect them to build an education system that fostered and preserved the tenets of republican citizenship as understood by America's founders?  Would you continue to support the public schools, and send your children there?

For a hundred years, the main intellectual force behind America's educational establishment has been John Dewey, a socialist and open critic of the Enlightenment, American individualism, and American constitutional government.  What kind of education system should people have expected Dewey and his admirers to promote?  Should anyone be surprised that the public school establishment built largely according to his theories has become an anti-American cesspool of collectivism, irrationalism, and immorality? 

Today, the educational insanity has reached new heights.  The public school establishment has devolved from following the wisdom of men who hoped to remodel America in a Marxist image to following men who have actively sought to instigate violent revolution.  The church leadership, as it were, has devolved from atheists to fire-bombers.

Bill Ayers, a leader of the Weather Underground terrorist organization, became a "respected" professor of education -- a teacher of teachers -- and a leading theorist on early childhood education.  If you are one of those who wish to remain blissfully in the fog about this fact or its implications, you had better stop reading now. 

Larry Grathwohl is the military veteran who volunteered to infiltrate the Weather Underground as an FBI operative in 1969.  He is probably best-known for his firsthand account of a Weatherman meeting at which the organization's leadership, including the future Professor Ayers, discussed the logistics of how, after the communist revolution they were trying to spearhead, they would murder the ten percent of the American population that would likely remain resistant to the communists' re-education program. 

Grathwohl has often been interviewed about that meeting and about his days among the Weather Underground (WU).  The focus of those interviews used to be on the radicals and their terrorist operations.  More recently, interviewers have turned to Grathwohl to help them highlight Barack Obama's own radicalism, by reminding people of the true nature of the "guy in Obama's neighborhood."

Rather than retrace these (important) angles, I chose to tie Grathwohl's knowledge of Ayers and the rest of the WU leadership to the issue of public education.  Alarming as it is that the president of the United States has, and has carefully concealed, a personal association with a lifelong revolutionary communist, I believe that even that pales in comparison with the mainstream influence and respectability that Ayers, and some of his old cohorts, have come to enjoy in the field of childhood education.  A president with Marxist inclinations and attitudes is a great threat.  Entire generations of children receiving their first years of moral and intellectual education at de facto Marxist re-education camps -- that is a societal catastrophe. 

Recently, I have been urging anyone who will listen to stop making excuses for allowing the government to continue controlling the education of their children, and to get any child under their influence out of the public education system now.  Stop rationalizing inaction: modern public education, as the few intelligent, noble, suffering teachers in the system can tell you, is a Dewey-rigged atrocity, a forced-retardation machine.  In America, that machine is now, increasingly, being reprogrammed as a direct socialist indoctrination system.  One of the leading programmers is Bill Ayers.

...

Read more: Articles: Total Destruction of the U.S.: An Interview with Larry Grathwohl


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 21, 2013)

Do we REALLY know just who's occupying our White House?
I think not.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Feb 21, 2013)

blimpo said:


> Sorry to dispute you....
> 
> Schools are filed with today's students who are self-centered, materialistic, show little empathy for others, and are not concerned about their futures.
> 
> ...



It's precisely that mindset.  Socialism is sheer materialism.  That's its very nature, and only the blind can't see what the public education system in America is all about.


----------



## regent (Feb 22, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > *Government Schools Turn Young People into Socialists*
> ...



Most people know that NAZI is not socialist, the problem some people have is that they have infinite trust in Hitler and his words, just as many Germans had in 1933. 

"Essentially Nationalists and patrioteers the Nazi insert 'socialist' into their party's name simply as a lure to discontented workers." Time magazine 1933.


----------



## initforme (Feb 22, 2013)

funny all my kids attended public schools, got a first rate education, went to college, and are successful in white collar professions.   They are surely no socialists nor was any part of their education even a smidgeon of socialist.   I refute the article.


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 22, 2013)

*The Endgame for the Destruction of the United States*​
By Daren Jonescu
2/21/13


See also Part One:  Total Destruction of the U.S.: An Interview with Larry Grathwohl and Part Two: American Education: Rotting the Country from the Inside

In Part 1 of this interview with former FBI operative Larry Grathwohl, we addressed the goals and methods of the Weatherman organization and debunked recent attempts to dismiss their words and activities as "youthful folly" or "typical of those days."  In Part 2, we discussed the continuity of purpose connecting the murderous radicalism of the Weather Underground leadership with the progressive education and social justice advocacy of the "mature," "respectable" Ayers, Dohrn, Machtinger, Boudin, and others.

Here in the final installment, I ask Grathwohl about the alarming cognitive dissonance of today's Middle America in the throes of the "fundamental transformation" promised by Barack Obama, facilitated by the progressive education and legal establishments, and put into practice by federal agency appointees, colleges of education, union leaders, and bureaucrats with established leftist pedigrees.

As an example of this dissonance, consider an American colleague of mine here in Korea: a friendly, down-to-earth, educated family man in his early thirties, and a teacher by profession.  On the eve of the 2012 election, I asked him whether it bothered him that Barack Obama had been so strongly endorsed by the Communist Party.  He said he had never heard of that.  When I explained that the Party's official endorsement cited Obama's signature policy initiatives as the surest means to achieving socialism in America, and that CPUSA leaders were actively campaigning for Obama in swing states, my colleague fell silent for a moment, and then said, matter-of-factly, "It doesn't really bother me; I guess it might bother me if Obama were endorsing the Communist Party, but if they're endorsing him, it doesn't matter."

*I leave you with that thought, by way of introduction to Part 3 of my conversation with Larry Grathwohl.*

DJ: The Communist Party USA has officially endorsed and vocally supported President Obama, and his administration has included several people with well-known Marxist or Maoist views and affiliations.  And yet most people, including many so-called conservatives, shy away from this entire subject area, and they practically run for the hills when anyone mentions Bill Ayers, re-education camps, or communism in connection with current political events.  

Why do you think there is such discomfort among Americans, including supposed conservatives, when confronted with this issue?

...


Van Jones, who was appointed as the green jobs czar by President Obama, is very active [in the] political movement in the Bay Area, particularly in Oakland and Berkeley.  He has associations with Bill Ayers and has attended Occupy meetings in which they were both in attendance. 

It is simply impossible to conclude that any of these people have in any way, shape, or form been influenced to change their political beliefs or their goal and objectives by the passage of time.  They still believe that the United States is the root of all evil and must be destroyed, whatever it takes.  Innocent lives or genuine disagreement is not a qualification for being spared, and it is my belief that Bill and people who follow Bill are consumed with this hatred for this country and a desire to be in control of life and death, and this may be the underlying reason for the personality disorders they obviously suffer from.

...

Read more: Articles: The Endgame for the Destruction of the United States


----------



## American_Jihad (Feb 27, 2013)

*Is Leftist School Indoctrination Unstoppable?*​
February 27, 2013 
By Bruce Thornton

Rush Limbaugh weighed in recently on the Republicans&#8217; on-going debate about what went wrong in November. Elaborating on his earlier comment that he was &#8220;ashamed of America,&#8221; Limbaugh said, &#8220;The Left has beaten us. They have created far more low-information, unaware, uneducated people than we&#8217;ve been able to keep up with . . . I&#8217;ve always had a Civics 101 view of the country: People get what they want, they vote what they want, and they get the way they vote.&#8221; He added that the Democrats &#8220;control the education system . . . pop culture, movies, TV and books&#8221; and use that control to create &#8220;dependency&#8221; among voters.

Some may think this is a dog-bites-man observation, but it&#8217;s worth looking more closely at the most important item in Limbaugh&#8217;s list&#8211;&#8211;the educational system. Everything else Limbaugh mentions is made possible because of the deep corruption in public education from kindergarten to university.

We often focus on the ideological biases of the university, where the more lunatic examples of political correctness get the most attention. But in education as in economics, there is a trickle-down effect. The grandees at the elite universities train the PhD&#8217;s who go on to second and third tier institutions, where they in turn train the students who get high school and grade school teaching credentials. They also write most of the textbooks that end up in K-12 classrooms. Thus the progressive ideology metastasizes throughout the educational system, determining the curriculum, the textbooks, and the point of view of the teachers. At that level the ideas may be garbled, half-baked, incoherent, and a collection of clichés and slogans. But they are still toxic and effective at transmitting a world-view to impressionable minds.

...

The Jesuit educational maxim was, &#8220;Give me a child until he is seven and I will give you the man.&#8221; Today&#8217;s progressives get children until they are 18 and sometimes 21. That kind of influence is hard to match.

Is Leftist School Indoctrination Unstoppable?



Home School   http://www.usmessageboard.com/education/225311-liberal-lies-about-homeschooling.html


...


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 30, 2013)

*How Public Schools are Like the Wizard of Oz*


March 29, 2013 
by David L. Goetsch


In a recent column I asked conservatives why their children are still in public school. The point of the column was that subjecting children to leftwing indoctrination six or more hours a day five days a week for twelve years is bound to have an effect and not the effect conservative parents would want for their children. The column got a big responsemostly positivebut I did step on a few toes. Several conservative readers became defensive and claimed they had no choice but to send their children to public school. These few responded that the alternatives I listed in my columnprivate schools, Christian schools, charter schools, and homeschoolswill not work for them, although none of them explained why.

Over the years, I have heard all of the reasons why conservative parents feel compelled to put their children in public school, no matter how inadvisable this choice might be. Now I am going to give my side of the argument and explain why conservative parents who knowingly subject their children to twelve years of leftwing indoctrination and academic tripe need to look in a mirror and decide what is important. I will begin my explanation with a quote from Pastor Randy Booths essay, Rethinking Education. Booth writes: Government education, because it is nearly universal, monolithic and a self-sustaining institution has more power to create our worldview and character than almost anything else in America. It strongly influences what we feel and how we will do the work of the mind (even when we dont realize its influence). This should not be surprising when you think about it. Growing up, each week we spend two or three hours in church and thirty to forty in school. 

...


I have heard all of the reasons conservative parents give for sending their children to public school, but when I observe the results in the negative attitudes and inadequate academic and moral preparation of their children these reasons sound more and more like paltry excuses. A conversation I recently heard sums up my argument on this topic better than anything I can write. I had just spoken to a TEA Party group and was mingling in the crowd. I heard one parent ask another: Where do your children go to school? He answered, They both go to the local middle school. The one who had asked the question then asked anothera stunner: Why? Dont you love them? 


Read more: How Public Schools are Like the Wizard of Oz ? Patriot Update


----------



## Friends (Apr 1, 2013)

@CNNMoney December 4, 2012: 2:11 PM ET

Just four years after the worst shock to the economy since the Great Depression, U.S. corporate profits are stronger than ever.
In the third quarter, corporate earnings were $1.75 trillion, up 18.6% from a year ago, according to last week'si gross domestic product report. That took after-tax profits to their greatest percentage of GDP in history.

But the record profits come at the same time that workers' wages have fallen to their lowest-ever share of GDP.

"That's how it works," said Robert Brusca, economist with FAO Research in New York, who said there is a natural tension between profits and the cost of labor. "If one gets bigger, the other gets smaller."
Corporate profits hit record as wages get squeezed - Dec. 3, 2012



The Wall Street Journal     September 17, 2010

The inflation-adjusted income of the median householdsmack in the middle of the populacefell 4.8% between 2000 and 2009, even worse than the 1970s, when median income rose 1.9% despite high unemployment and inflation. Between 2007 and 2009, incomes fell 4.2%.

"It's going to be a long, hard slog back to what most Americans think of as normalcy or prosperous times," said Nicholas Eberstadt, a political economist at the right-leaning American Enterprise Institute.
Lost Decade for American Income - WSJ.com


----------



## Friends (Apr 1, 2013)

First Posted: 12/29/11 

Young people -- the collegiate and post-college crowd, who have served as the most visible face of the Occupy Wall Street movement -- might be getting more comfortable with socialism. That's the surprising result from a Pew Research Center poll that aims to measure American sentiments toward different political labels.

The poll, published Wednesday, found that while Americans overall tend to oppose socialism by a strong margin -- 60 percent say they have a negative view of it, versus just 31 percent who say they have a positive view -- socialism has more fans than opponents among the 18-29 crowd. Forty-nine percent of people in that age bracket say they have a positive view of socialism; only 43 percent say they have a negative view.
Young People More Likely To Favor Socialism Than Capitalism: Pew 


Gallup February 4, 2010

PRINCETON, NJ -- More than one-third of Americans (36%) have a positive image of "socialism," while 58% have a negative image. Views differ by party and ideology, with a majority of Democrats and liberals saying they have a positive view of socialism, compared to a minority of Republicans and conservatives.
Socialism Viewed Positively by 36% of Americans



According to a Gallup poll conducted  November 18-19, more than half of Democrats (53%) approve of socialism, which isnt surprising, but almost one-quarter of Republicans (23%) also do.
Gallup: Half Of Democrats, Quarter of Republicans Approve of Socialism


----------



## Friends (Apr 1, 2013)

The popularity of socialism in the United States is somewhat surprising, because no one with national name recognition has advocated socialism since the death of Michael Harrington in 1989. Even during his life Harrington was an outlier among political commentators in the United States. I am confident that by a fairly large majority most Americans never heard of him. 

Nevertheless, we are living at a time when the rich are getting richer while the average standard of living declines. This has never happened in the United States before. Income inequality increased during the last quarter of the nineteenth century and during the  1920's, but most Americans advanced somewhat economically. This is no longer happening.

While those on the right like to repeat the cliche that "Socialism has failed in every country where it has been tried," the Social Democratic economies of Scandinavia and the British Commonwealth have responded better to the Great Recession than the American economy. Democratic socialism exists nowhere, but Social Democracy is its closest approximation. 

Therefore it should surprise no one that socialism is becoming more popular in the United States. Socialism is a movement that is waiting to happen. All it needs is the appearance of a charismatic political leader of genius. 

The rise of a socialist party is not necessary. I do not want such a party to compete with the Democratic Party. It is already the case that over half of Democratic voters favor socialism. When democratic Socialism becomes a popular ideal in the United States the Democratic Party can establish it. 

This is the future Michael Harrington envisioned in his book, Toward a Democratic Left, which was published in 1968.


----------



## American_Jihad (Aug 16, 2013)

*How Textbooks Push Children to the Left*​
August 16, 2013 By Jeff Ludwig

Are you surprised that leftist ideas have penetrated the minds of the people?  Chalk up this reality to the leftist teachers and, especially, to the left-oriented textbooks now in use in our secondary schools.  One book in particular that has been gaining traction in New York City in recent years is The Americans.

Although even the leftist teachers claim not to like this textbook used in U.S. history (a one-year course required in NYC for all juniors) because it is so skimpy on facts and is written in an opaque style, any informed reader would have to agree that it is one of the most politically correct textbooks one could imagine. Reading this book, one gets the message that the history of America is a theme of victimization. The list of victims is well known: Native Americans, women, labor, immigrants, blacks, farmers, urban dwellers, the mentally ill, migrant workers, unions, etc. The Americans is a somewhat diluted version of Howard Zinns openly communist college textbook, A Peoples History of the United States. It is also worth adding that this reference to Zinns communism is not putting labels on anyone, and is not a McCarthy-like type of red-baiting of an innocent individual; Zinn openly announced his communism decades ago when he taught at Boston University.

...

The skewed and distorted information and disinformation in The Americans is too extensive in over 1,000 pages to catalogue completely in this article.  However, it reflects a mindset that is not unique to this volume.  This textbook represents a besetting ignorance as well as congeries of biases that are epidemic in our country and disrupting the minds of the people.

How Textbooks Push Children to the Left | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## jasonnfree (Aug 20, 2013)

American_Jihad said:


> *How Textbooks Push Children to the Left*​
> August 16, 2013 By Jeff Ludwig
> 
> Are you surprised that leftist ideas have penetrated the minds of the people?  Chalk up this reality to the leftist teachers and, especially, to the left-oriented textbooks now in use in our secondary schools.  One book in particular that has been gaining traction in New York City in recent years is The Americans.
> ...



I read Zinn's book and didn't see any lies in it.  If we are becoming more and more socialist it means republicans will win fewer elections.  Great news.


----------



## regent (Aug 20, 2013)

Absolutely, there were no socialists before we created government schools. Now with government schools they are underfoot everywhere. The only ones in America that are not socialists are those that did not attend government schools. Come to think of it that wouldn't be too many, maybe we better change the reason a little to socialists are created if they live near a government school. Better?


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 4, 2014)

*Common Cores Little Green Soldiers*​
March 4, 2014 by Mary Grabar

Remember the children singing praise songs to Obama back in 2008?  Remember young teenage boys marching in formation and shouting out thanks to Obama for their promising futures?

The appointment of Arne Duncan as Secretary of Education initially was seen as a savvy bipartisan move.  But under his watch the Department of Education has become a propaganda arm used to influence the next generation to accept the idea of catastrophic man-made climate change as per the UN, the Environmental Protection Agency, and such groups as the National Wildlife Federation.

...

Human impacts on Earth systems are huge topics, when approached legitimately.  They present quandaries to scientists at the top levels.  Yet NGSS imposes them on kindergartners.  The objective, of course, is not teaching legitimate science, but indoctrination.

Amazingly, ten states have already voluntarily adopted the Standards.

Such efforts, coordinated by the Department of Education, threaten the future of science itself.

Common Core?s Little Green Soldiers | FrontPage Magazine



​


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 4, 2014)

Democractic socialism is awesome. Forbes' top 10 lists of happiest countries on earth are dominated by the Northern European countries which are socialist.

Fools consistently try to cloud this issue by portraying these systems as communist-socialism or Nazi national-socialism. But they're nothing like that.

Keep trying though fellas, we need someone to oppose.


----------



## editec (Mar 4, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> What a strange, untruthful article written by a strange author posted by a strange member of USMB.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nx1LKhGhFyI]The Doors - People Are Strange 1967 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 4, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Democractic socialism is awesome. Forbes' top 10 lists of happiest countries on earth are dominated by the Northern European countries which are socialist.
> 
> Fools consistently try to cloud this issue by portraying these systems as communist-socialism or Nazi national-socialism. But they're nothing like that.
> 
> Keep trying though fellas, we need someone to oppose.



Da salunsky followers never provide links or url's, now get to work JA...

U B a c!!ks!!king socialist/commie, rule #5 & now I enjoy rule #6...


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 4, 2014)

The northern European social democracies indeed have a wonderful blend of regulated capitalism and a comprehensive, cradle-to-grave safety net.  If I lived in Germany I would be thrilled with it.

But keep a couple things in mind.  Those countries have a strong work ethic, and are (at least until recently) very homogeneous in almost all ways.  Too many Americans, for whatever reason, are minimalist when it comes to work output.  Also, we have large populations of Americans who do not now, and never seriously intend to, participate as productive members of society.  Social democracy cannot thrive where more and more people are happy suckling at the government's teats.  This is what's happening in England now, and it's not pretty.  The country will presently be bankrupt, even if Scotland remains in the fold.

Productive members of these countries are paying MORE THAN HALF THEIR INCOMES in national income tax.  Plus ungodly high prices for gas and electricity.  A typical family of four has an 800 square foot apartment, with no garage.  Would you be satisfied with that?  Most middle-class Americans would find it horribly confining.

These countries are in the beginning stages of demographic suicide.  They are reproducing at a rate that is far too low to reproduce the present population, and are retiring in the same numbers as here, only YOUNGER, on average.  Thus, they have to, somehow, import foreign workers to pay taxes to support the welfare state, while at the same time devising ways of telling them that they cannot fully participate (or expect to retire in, say, Germany, Austria, or Norway).  It is a time bomb that is at least as bad as what we have here.  The problem is made worse by the fact that the native populations of the countries are more and more resentful of the Muslims, Portuguese, and Eastern Europeans who keep coming in and thumbing their figurative noses at the native cultures.  Think, Denmark.

There is something to be said for having "free" healthcare, early retirement, old-age homes for granny that don't consume her estate, clean streets, efficient mass transit systems, and free college education for the kids (who qualify).  But the cost is exhorbitant and the system that created all this appears to be collapsing, albeit slowly.


----------



## regent (Mar 4, 2014)

Exactly, that's why schools encourage cheating. Cheating is a form of welfare-socialism and schools begin moving Americans to socialism by awarding the best cheaters.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 4, 2014)

DGS49 said:


> Those countries have a strong work ethic, and are (at least until recently) very homogeneous in almost all ways.  Too many Americans, for whatever reason, are minimalist when it comes to work output.





American workers are among the hardest working, most productive in the world.


----------



## Lucy9 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hilter a leftist? This is ridiculous... The only "socialist" thing in his party was the name. Nationalism and racism were is ideologies, and they are from the far right.


----------



## regent (Mar 4, 2014)

Lucy9 said:


> Hilter a leftist? This is ridiculous... The only "socialist" thing in his party was the name. Nationalism and racism were is ideologies, and they are from the far right.



Would Hitler lie? Would Hitler use a group such as the NAZI to gain his objective then abandon the group's agenda? Would Hitler have all those socialist killed on the night of th long knives? What kind of person do they think Hitler was?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 4, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Democractic socialism is awesome. Forbes' top 10 lists of happiest countries on earth are dominated by the Northern European countries which are socialist.
> 
> Fools consistently try to cloud this issue by portraying these systems as communist-socialism or Nazi national-socialism. But they're nothing like that.
> 
> Keep trying though fellas, we need someone to oppose.



The list was compiled by a socialist.  It's bullshit propaganda.

Only the gullible were fooled.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 4, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Those countries have a strong work ethic, and are (at least until recently) very homogeneous in almost all ways.  Too many Americans, for whatever reason, are minimalist when it comes to work output.
> ...



You mean nonunion workers...


Busted Again: Union Workers Drinking and Smoking Pot On Lunch Break
Greg Hengler | Jul 14, 2011

Busted Again: Union Workers Drinking and Smoking Pot On Lunch Break - Greg Hengler


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 4, 2014)

Lucy9 said:


> Hilter a leftist? This is ridiculous... The only "socialist" thing in his party was the name. Nationalism and racism were is ideologies, and they are from the far right.








Avatar gift just for you...


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 5, 2014)

Unkotare, please cite the basis on which you say that, "American workers are among the hardest working, most productive in the world."

The PRODUCTIVITY of American workers is admirable, but that is mainly due to automation and computerization, not "hard work."

You want to see people who persistently work hard (and long), go to Japan.  They make the typical American look like a stone slacker.  (Myself included).


----------



## initforme (Mar 5, 2014)

Hmmmmmmm.  My kids attended the public schools.  They aren't socialists.  Nor are their kids who are currently in the public schools.  American workers are very productive.   

"You want to see people who persistently work hard (and long), go to Japan. They make the typical American look like a stone slacker."

And they probably do this for less wages.  Their bosses laugh all the way to the bank.   Americans work plenty hard.   Most Americans are very hard working people.   Especially those in the middle class.


----------



## American_Jihad (Oct 23, 2015)

*Poll: College Students Favor Speech Codes and Trigger Warnings*
* Welcome to the marketplace of ideas. *
10.23.2015
News
Mark Tapson






n excerpt from the upcoming_ New Criterion_ in _The Wall Street Journal_:

_Williams College (Tuition and fees: $63,290) has undertaken an “Uncomfortable Learning” Speaker Series in order to provide intellectual diversity on a campus where (like most campuses) left-leaning sentiment prevails. What a good idea! How is it working out? The conservative writer Suzanne Venker was invited to speak in this series._

_But when word got out that an alternative point of view might be coming to Williams, angry students demanded her invitation be rescinded. It was. Explaining their decision, her hosts noted that the prospect of her visit was “stirring a lot of angry reactions among students on campus.”

...

To put some numbers behind that perception, The William F. Buckley Jr. Program at Yale recently commissioned a survey from McLaughlin & Associates about attitudes towards free speech on campus. Some 800 students at a variety of colleges across the country were surveyed. The results, though not surprising, are nevertheless alarming:

By a margin of 51 percent to 36 percent, students favor their school having speech codes to regulate speech for students and faculty.
Sixty-three percent favor requiring professors to employ “trigger warnings” to alert students to material that might be discomfiting.
One-third of the students polled could not identify the First Amendment as the part of the Constitution that dealt with free speech.
Thirty-five percent said that the First Amendment does not protect “hate speech,” while 30 percent of self-identified liberal students say the First Amendment is outdated.

With the assault on free speech and the First Amendment proceeding apace in institutions once dedicated to robust intellectual debate, it is no wonder that there are more and more calls to criminalize speech that dissents from the party line on any number of issues, from climate change to race relations, to feminism and sex.

Poll: College Students Favor Speech Codes and Trigger Warnings_


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 23, 2015)

initforme said:


> Hmmmmmmm.  My kids attended the public schools.  They aren't socialists.  Nor are their kids who are currently in the public schools.  American workers are very productive.
> 
> "You want to see people who persistently work hard (and long), go to Japan. They make the typical American look like a stone slacker."
> 
> And they probably do this for less wages.  .




No.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 23, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> Unkotare, please cite the basis on which you say that, "American workers are among the hardest working, most productive in the world."
> 
> The PRODUCTIVITY of American workers is admirable, but that is mainly due to automation and computerization, not "hard work."
> 
> You want to see people who persistently work hard (and long), go to Japan.  .





I have. Americans work as hard and as well as anyone.


----------



## American_Jihad (Mar 9, 2017)

*IF YOU WANT REAL CHANGE, START WITH EDUCATION*
*Stopping the indoctrination of our children is a necessary first step.*
March 9, 2017

Bruce Thornton





The first eight weeks of Trump’s administration have been filled with executive orders attacking the unconstitutional excesses of the Obama presidency. He’s also pledged to kill the regulatory Hydra, increase defense spending, reform the tax code, and restore America’s prestige. And all these changes and promises have been met with vicious attacks and outlandish charges from the media, and scorched-earth obstructionism from Congressional Dems.

All of which is as entertaining as an MMA blood-fest. But to effect real change, we need to get beneath the telegenic food-fight and transient click-bait, and start dynamiting the foundations of the deep state. And that means going after higher education, the one institution that more than any other shapes the young and indoctrinates them with progressive ideology.

But it’s not enough to go after the ideologically biased professoriate and administrators, or ridicule the pretentious “research” churned out by pseudo-disciplines in the humanities and social sciences. No doubt such critical exposure of the “higher nonsense” is important, for those bad ideas trickle down from the research universities to the state colleges, where most of the K-12 teachers get their teaching credentials. And most of those teachers inflict these political prejudices and false knowledge on the impressionable young, who by the time they reach college will already have been primed for even more pernicious indoctrination.

Take, for example, the silly notion of “microagressions.” This is the preposterous idea that systemic racism, sexism, etc. are so pervasive that people can subconsciously inflict injury on women, homosexuals, “people of color,” and all the other certified victims due special treatment like “safe spaces.” This wacky idea got started back in 2007 with a scientifically dubious paper called “Racial Microagressions in Everyday Life.” An even more influential bad idea, “Islamophobia,” traces its origins to Edward Said’s 1978 _Orientalism_, a “work of malignant charlatanry,” as Middle East scholar Robert Irwin described it, and one of the most-assigned books in social science and humanities courses. Like bacilli, such ideological prejudices disguised as scholarship have infected curricula from grade school to university, and from there sickened the whole culture. And they replicate themselves through the education industry’s monopoly on training, hiring, and tenuring of teachers.

...

It is easy to put a low priority on our how progressive ideology has corrupted higher education, and spend our time and energy on reforming the tax code or reining in the EPA. But remember the Jesuit maxim: “Give me the child until he is seven and I’ll give you the man.” Education today gets children at five, and in some cases continues to mold them until they’re 21. Changing the laws that empower bureaucratic ideologues to indoctrinate our children is the necessary first step to dismantling deep-state tyranny.

 
If You Want Real Change, Start with Education


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 9, 2017)

American_Jihad said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


*If the Plutes Own a Man's Work, They Own That Man*

If you're not a union man, you're not a man at all.  Scabs are buttboys for the bosses.  Bootlicking richlovers are traitors, escapist dropouts are deserters.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 9, 2017)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...






This kind of cartoon lefty dinosaur ^^^^^^ experienced an extinction-level event when the asteroid of the recent presidential election struck.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 9, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare, please cite the basis on which you say that, "American workers are among the hardest working, most productive in the world."
> ...









.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 9, 2017)

Believe me I don't agree with everything our schools promote...For one I think boys and girls should be treated equally and this pro-girl stance is bad for our boys...Feminism has destroyed much of education in our country.

But teaching our kids to think and be civilized is a good thing. And there's nothing wrong with paying for the infrastructure, the science and a high quality of life.

Those things shouldn't be limited to the fucking rich.


----------

